# My Cer and Eos



## fluffster8 (Mar 12, 2003)

First picture is my fat cat Eos.











and then there is Cer... she is a black cat and doesn't photo well so the picture is a little dark, but she is still my pretty baby












if you go to http://groups.msn.com/CerandEosHaven/shoebox.msnw you can see better pics of both...


----------



## Max&Ben (Feb 7, 2003)

I love black cats too, but as you said they are not very photogenic. I am curious about their names though....Cer & Eos. Those are pretty unique names. What inspired those?


----------



## fluffster8 (Mar 12, 2003)

we wanted to be unique. I didn't want a fluffy or ****** or kitty (no offense to those with those names). I first thought of Athena, but pulled up a list of Greek Godesses online, while me and my boyfriend were reading it the black cat (Cer) was trying to play and since she was always clawing and having fun, hence the name Cer goddess of Violent Death.

A month later we got Eos and we figured to go with the goddess theme again so I found the same list and we decided that we wanted to keep it short so my boyfriend picked out Eos goddess of the Dawn (even tho she isn't a morning cat).


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Both are very cute cats. I also really like their names! I checked out that link you had posted below and it looks to me that Cer and Eos are best buds. I love the picture where Eos is covering his face. It’s like he's saying "let me sleeeeeep." :lol:


----------

